# How to setup Korg nanoKontrol2 in Cubase 8.5



## toddkedwards (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello fellow VI controllers,

I had a quick question, I'm new to using Cubase 8.5. I cannot seem to be able to setup my Korg nanoKontrol2 controller to control/use/write CC midi data.

I would like for my nanoKontrol2 to use midi cc for CC2, CC11, etc.

Does anyone have a video or guide showing how to set this up? Also, I'm on a Mac.


----------



## JPShooter (Aug 31, 2016)

Not sure if there is anything in this that will help, but here's a link to a video I did for getting the nanoKontrol2 to work with Logic Pro.

Check the notes on the video as there was a step that I forgot when creating the video.


----------



## toddkedwards (Sep 1, 2016)

JPShooter said:


> Not sure if there is anything in this that will help, but here's a link to a video I did for getting the nanoKontrol2 to work with Logic Pro.
> 
> Check the notes on the video as there was a step that I forgot when creating the video.



Thanks for sharing this. I'll take a look and see if it works!


----------



## BNRSound (Sep 1, 2016)

You'll need to hold the cycle button while plugging it in to put it in cc mode. You can edit the cc assignments in the korg editor software.


----------



## toddkedwards (Sep 1, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> You'll need to hold the cycle button while plugging it in to put it in cc mode. You can edit the cc assignments in the korg editor software.


Thanks, I'll give this a try.


----------

